# Materials for Workshop tops



## AtlasRook (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been looking at trying to build my own router table, and I keep wondering what kinds of materials are out there that people use for table tops in the workshop. I've seen some projects use MDF, plywood, melamine, or formica along with some others.

What are some pro's and con's for using these materials? Are there others I haven't heard about?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Trespa, with you can compare with formica. Both are HPL (BTW formica is a brand made with melamine). You can buy Trespa in many different thicknesses.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

One that is easy to overlook is tempered hardboard. It's
cheap, tough and waxable.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Formica laminated tops for my permanent tools and benches, and white melamine for replaceable or low-use areas.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I've been using hardboard for my benchtop, with mdf or plywood underneath, it's pretty durable, and fairly cheap.

One of my work tables here

Haven't posted as a project yet but posted a blog last night of another here

Like Loren said, it's waxable, I do glueups on the one and when the glue dries on it I just use a board and scrape it off with no damage.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Baltic Birch ply covered with Formica is my choice: lasts forever and easy to clean. White Formica also allows you to write on it in pencil and it comes right off with an eraser or alcohol.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Baltic Birch ply covered with Formica is my choice: lasts forever and easy to clean. White Formica also allows you to write on it in pencil and it comes right off with an eraser or alcohol.
> 
> - gfadvm


I agree.

Down here in the south, two pieces of Birch laminated together is recommended to avoid warping due to humidity. It is the most stable. MDF and particle board would be my last choice.


----------

